
The Drowned World - keiferski
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Drowned_World
======
gmuslera
It is more about sea rise than about climate change (that involves far more
than just the rise of oceans).

Kim Stanley Robinson's Forty Signs of Rain feels more down to the ground, but
I suppose that there are plenty of other recent science fiction books about
climate change.

And Paolo Bacigalupi's The Windup Girl present a more complex world where
there was an important sea rise due to climate change, but a lot of other
things happened in different areas, in different ways. Is not as accurate as
the previous one, but is more entertaining as fiction book.

~~~
whoisstan
Drowned world is a psychological treatise that explores the impact of an
environmental crisis on our dreams. One of my all time favorites.

------
whoisstan
Great BBC Audio Version with the music of Can.

[https://youtu.be/xWflGtKqe8o](https://youtu.be/xWflGtKqe8o)

------
blowski
Bits of John Wyndham's "The Kraken Wakes" (published 1953) also present rising
sea levels, albeit caused by aliens intentionally melting the ice caps rather
than humans accidentally doing it.

In the book, most people don't care until it's too late, and then they adjust
to the post-apocalyptic world with a combination of violence and resignation.

------
meheleventyone
It's a great book and one of my all time favourites but it's not really about
Global Warming as the title suggests. That's the backdrop to the story more
than anything.

~~~
davidgould
I read over 20 years ago and still think about it fairly frequently. It had a
compulsive hypnotic quality that is hard to let go of.

~~~
meheleventyone
Yeah I love it, it really captures the feeling of being in a very hot and
humid environment and the slight unreality of it.

